# Sweaters and Suits/Blazers



## magogian (Jul 2, 2008)

Question.

I was wondering what the rules are for wearing a sweater with a suit or blazer.

1. Can you wear a sweater under a suit? I'm inclined to say no, but I wanted to check.

2. I'm guessing its okay to wear a sweater under a blazer or sport coat, but I wanted to check. Also, is it okay if the sweater has a collar.

As an example, here is a sweater I have.
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...7477&Parent_Id=305&default_color=Blue-heather

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't see why not. I'd probably stick to solid colors.

Sweater vests work best. I find regular sweaters worn under tailored jackets can sometimes get bulky around the shoulders/armpits.


----------



## interestedinclothing (Feb 8, 2007)

I say no to the sweater with the shawl, polo, etc. collar, yes to the sweater in general.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I have no idea what the "rules" are, but I don't wear sweaters with either suits or blazers. It's just a personal preference, nothing more; unless of course I find that there is a rule against it. Then I guess I can say that I'm abiding by the rule. :icon_smile:

Sport coats, particularly tweed and corduroy, are a different matter entirely. I often wear both v-neck and crew neck sweaters with these jackets, more often than not as casual wear without a tie. While I will sometimes wear a sweater with a tie, I don't wear a tie that often either with or without a sweater so this is rare.

Cruiser


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a number of cardigan sweater vests that I wear under a casual suit during the day. I also have a couple of thin cardigan sweaters that I'll wear around the office on cooler days rather than putting my suit coat on each time I leave my desk.

I don't find that wearing a cardigan vest is any different than pairing a odd waist coat with a suit.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> I have no idea what the "rules" are, but I don't wear sweaters with either suits or blazers. It's just a personal preference, nothing more; unless of course I find that there is a rule against it. Then I guess I can say that I'm abiding by the rule. :icon_smile:
> 
> Sport coats, particularly tweed and corduroy, are a different matter entirely. I often wear both v-neck and crew neck sweaters with these jackets, more often than not as casual wear without a tie. While I will sometimes wear a sweater with a tie, I don't wear a tie that often either with or without a sweater so this is rare.
> 
> Cruiser


^+1

I might wear a sweater with a blazer or sports coat, but without a tie. I don't think sweaters look good with suits.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I wouldn't wear a sweater with a suit. With a sports jacket or blazer--yes, I do that as a regular thing.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*How cold was it?*

If you need more warmth than a suit jacket provides and less than an overcoat, a sweater vest with V-neck works well. Your tie will show, and you can take it off easily when it gets too warm.

I would stay away from full sweaters with suits, blazers, and the thinner sports coats, as there is too much material around the arms and shoulders to maintain the tailored look. However, with heavier sports coats, a full sweater can look very manly, and you can get away with collars, including turtlenecks. The basic problem is one of fit, however, and the jacket has to be roomy enough for the bulk of the sweater to fit in there with you and not create the overall effect of an overstuffed duffle.


----------



## JordanH. (Jul 31, 2008)

i like the look of a solid colored sweater with an odd jacket. i have something that i'm planning on wearing.....v-neck sweater, navy blazer, and a tie....yes, i like ties with sweaters and blazers


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Comfort rules...if weather conditions call for it, I do wear a sweater (vest) under a suit, blazer, sport coat...whatever it is I'm wearing that day!


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*Sweaters OK!*

I like wearing sweaters with blazers and sportcoats. I don't think I have ever worn a sweater under a suit, but if it were cold enough, and a suit was called for, I wouldn't hesitate. I'd keep it simple though, and probably keep it to a sweater vest.


----------

